# Discus breeding pair just doesnt lay eggs



## kisonia5020 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello, I have blue diamond Discus pair. I have had it for over 4 month now. They are in 20 g tank with no decorations, breeding cone only. I do water change every day. I have RO/DI filter so it soft and pH 6.2. I notice that they did "dance" , they did cleaning and all pre work before laying eggs and nothing happen. Now both of them darker I should say. So body covered in pre "slime " to feed babies. But no eggs. Now two of them dont swim together and stay in separate corners. Swim together once in while. I notice also that one of the discus become more aggressive with other. I feed them frozen beef harts, brine shrimp, blood worms. 

Any feedback or even possible solutions ?

PS Sorry for miss spells. I have read about discus and breading cycle and keeping discus a lot but cant find answer. 

Thank you for your responces.


----------



## Graham CLJ (Sep 3, 2010)

kisonia5020 said:


> Hello, I have blue diamond Discus pair. I have had it for over 4 month now. They are in 20 g tank with no decorations, breeding cone only. I do water change every day. I have RO/DI filter so it soft and pH 6.2. I notice that they did "dance" , they did cleaning and all pre work before laying eggs and nothing happen. Now both of them darker I should say. So body covered in pre "slime " to feed babies. But no eggs. Now two of them dont swim together and stay in separate corners. Swim together once in while. I notice also that one of the discus become more aggressive with other. I feed them frozen beef harts, brine shrimp, blood worms.
> 
> Any feedback or even possible solutions ?
> 
> ...


Hello 
Never mix your RO water back with tap water, put 1 teaspoon per 40 gallons of calcium carbonate and half a teaspoon of salt
Cut your water changes down to once a month and only do 25% change.
Use Purigen to remove nitrates, or my product. The only problem with my product is I live in Australia, although mine can in freshwater be recharged with salt. Even with post from here it is still cheaper.

Regards Graham


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Do pwc's twice a week.

methalene blue sp* will help as well, however it sounds like your two wernt truly paired. If nothing happens move onto another pair. You do have a large tank for the discus correct?


----------



## brock (Jul 17, 2010)

they may have layed her eggs but ate them through the night sometimes mine do that they will get it right give them time good luck.


----------



## Skybox (Nov 13, 2010)

My guessing, The two blue monkey "Avatar Discus" don't feel like they are in Pandora. Nothing unique about the tank so guess they were just pair for a bit only. No beautiful landscape for such a beautiful fish. IMHO.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

if they are eating their eggs or not producing them the pair isnt a true breeding pair. I have some like this and i just feed em and keep up with their water changes thats about it. Ones that do lay and the eggs last longer even to wiggler stage I concentrate more effort into getting them to produce solidly.

I personally wouldnt use anything less then a 40B for a single pair of true breeding discus.


----------

